# ex lava lamp for my betta house?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

FINALLY after hours figuring out how to register on this forum....
stupid random question! lol.


so i put my betta on my old lava lamp (cleaned trust me)
and its 8 inch deep of water, about 4/5 inch wide cylinder glass.
its so cewl because i can also turn on my lava lamp light as well it can be the heater for the water.

is this ok??

ps: btw i remember back in indonesia when i was a kid looking at this long cylinder (probably 6 foot tall) for a betta house.
I asked the guy why.. and he said to train him so he can last longer underwater without oxygen.
and now i relized that fish was a fighter.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds too tall and skinny, and not 2.5 gallons. Try to get at least 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

The lamp part of it will literally cook your betta. So not a good idea to keep him in it. And also it is too small an area for the lil guy.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

like others said, it's dangerous for your betta. 2.5 gallons is recommended because they easy for people to keep the water clean in. If you're short on cash and need a quick fix, you can go to walmart and buy sterlite tubs for a few dollars that would be about two gallons. The best way to figure out if it's big enough is take it home and get a cleaned gallon milk jug and see how many of those it takes to fill it up. Your betta could live in a sterlite tub so long as you keep his water clean with frequent water changes until you get enough money to upgrade him to something nicer. As for heating in that tub, you'd have to buy a heater, though I'm not sure what to recommend for a tank that size that would be relatively cheap but good enough to make sure the water temps don't fluctuate too much.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> its so cewl because i can also turn on my lava lamp light as well it can be the heater for the water.
> 
> is this ok??


Ever put your hand on a lava lamp that's been on for a while? Please don't do this.

Edit to add-

to your fish *or* your hand ;-)


----------



## hailukah (Nov 13, 2010)

I picked up the little Tetra heater from Walmart for about $16 and it has been working just fine in my 3 gallon Pet Keeper. It does run a little cool (76 F) but it holds that temp rock steady.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

feral said:


> ever put your hand on a lava lamp that's been on for a while? Please don't do this.
> 
> Edit to add-
> 
> to your fish *or* your hand ;-)


ditto!!!!!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> ditto!!!!!


So you've done it too? *LOL!*
That sucka *HURT!*


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Feral said:


> So you've done it too? *LOL!*


LOL - with my hand and NOT a betta!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> LOL - with my hand and NOT a betta!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I figured as much, me too- I'll never do it again though!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Feral said:


> I figured as much, me too- I'll never do it again though!


Nope - me either! :roll:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Feral said:


> I figured as much, me too- I'll never do it again though!


It looks like most of us have to learn it the hard way, myself included.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> It looks like most of us have to learn it the hard way, myself included.


I expected it to be hot, just not *that* hot :shock:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Off topic...

Please remove your betta from that and stick him in something better, there are many cheap options


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL I have touched a hot lava lamp as well... ouch. =/

I am starting to think this was a troll.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They actually have these tiny lava lamp-type tanks made for bettas...it's only a little over a litre, so it is possible that user isn't a troll. I remember there was a user here a while back that had two of them. :-?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

For the hand thing:
They call them LAVA lamps for a reason lol....I laugh at my own jokes


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

lol! good one mrvampire! :lol: but yeah, not a good idea to put a betta in a lava lamp


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I admit the idea of using a lava lamp as a tank is intriguing, as much as gumball machines and other decorative tanks. 

However I agree, way too narrow and not enough volume. I've seen a lot of these so called "Deco betta tanks" and I wonder how companies who claim to have the best care of your fish in mind sell these tanks. I just want to slap them until they wake up.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> They actually have these tiny lava lamp-type tanks made for bettas...it's only a little over a litre, so it is possible that user isn't a troll. I remember there was a user here a while back that had two of them. :-?


They sale that at my Walmart.. :-?

I just assume it's a troll since nothing's been posted since.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bleh, trolls are annoying. >.>


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm really starting to ask y tho, Y are Betta's so miss-treated with awful tanks such as those, like would u stick a Cichlid in one of those tanks Jupiter linked.
I remember him too!

It's starting to really drive me nuts!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

People, I highly doubt this was actually a troll. Trolls go out of their way to be obnoxious, they post in multiple places to try and get people ruffled and annoyed. They're rude, and don't bother with intros like the OP, saying "hey, is this okay?"

This person was not rude in his post, and I"m thinking it was a legit question. He took the time to write with good grammar, while a good ammount of most trolls just slap something down and don't bother with how intelligent they appear.

Plus, he's posted in the art place, asking again, a decent question. He wants to know if someone can draw him a pic so he can get a tatoo done. No signs of trollness here.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a smooth patch on my palm from touching a light bulb (eleven years ago, lol). YEOWCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! That burn hurt for AGES. I enjoyed scaring other kids in school with the horrible blister, though.

_In theory_ the lava lamp thing is a cool idea... but _definitely not _a good or humane idea.

I can't believe that official lava lamp betta tank has BUBBLES that constantly go up the entire length. The betta can't even get out of the way!    It's like a betta torture chamber!

EDIT: HOLY CRAP I just saw the *PRICE*! My five gallon tank with filter and heater was cheaper!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

kfish said:


> EDIT: HOLY CRAP I just saw the *PRICE*! My five gallon tank with filter and heater was cheaper!


I know. I can never comprehend how people can go to a Walmart or something, look at these two kits side by side at the same price and think, "I'll go for the one that the betta can barely move in!" I guess because it looks cuter? :-?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

When ever I have questions like that I always remind myself of an old saying, "People are stupid".

If only there were a better way to get companies to wake up aside from feeding their paper shredders.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

On a SERIOUS note. Do not use that as a heater for your Betta... there is no thermostat, the bulb is designed to reach fuming temperatures in a short amount of time so that the LAVA flows...

keyword there being LAVA. Poor fish, a very bad idea, and torture for any animal. Not cool, sort something permanent out for this poor fish. Some people dont deserve pets.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm thinking this was some sort of troll, there've been no replies on this post or the other post since. IDK :/


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Just because some people don't know what makes a good home for a betta doesn't make them a bad pet owner, fishmadcraig... They could have seen those lava lamp tanks at walmart and thought that a real lamp would work the same way...

If they didn't deserve to have pets, they wouldn't be here asking questions.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

People, stop it. Learn to actually think about a situation from *more* than one persepective before making judgements on others.

some of your comments, though not directed to the OP, make you sound like you know it all, like you think the person is a complete idiot, like _everyone_ should know this or that

As I said before, there are no real signs of trollness. And, like Taylor said, he asked questions that weren't meant to offend, they were just simple questions. So what he hasn't been on in a while? With the way some of you are acting towards him and talking, it's no surprise. If I were labled as a troll on a new forum I've JUST gotten on to for asking a question that might seem stupid to people who know better but perfectly fine to me, I wouldn't come back for a bit...Besides, you know, people have lives. That's it. End of discussion. Be polite, and don't automatically assume things just because one little detail matches a sterotype. Sheesh.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

I can easily put all of my morals aside when it comes to stuff like this.

I'm sorry for sounding rude, but people joking around and jesting in this thread is a little worrying when there is no proof that this is infact a troll.

"Just because some people don't know what makes a good home for a betta doesn't make them a bad pet owner," And in my eyes, it does. RESEARCH, RESEARCH AND RESEARCH before you take on ANY pet. Its a life, a soul, you shouldnt take on that responsibility if you have no idea HOW to look after the animal.

Its a horrible idea, and sometimes stating the truth in a harsh manor is the only way. This fish is going to be cooked alive if they OP (real or not) doesnt come back to this thread and check.

And then thats one more poor betta life lost because of stupid owners that havnt researched or bothered to check up on what the ideal home is for the pet they have chosen.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

fishmadcraig said:


> I can easily put all of my morals aside when it comes to stuff like this.
> 
> I'm sorry for sounding rude, but people joking around and jesting in this thread is a little worrying when there is no proof that this is infact a troll.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If that person cared about the fish at all he would have came back. Asked questions. Updated. Something. If it's not a troll the person probably doesn't care about the welfare of their fish and wants something that'll just look cool.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

hi people, sorry for the late post.
im not a troll!! 
ill post up my three bettas when i get my new camera (black friday woooo)

well theyr swimming on 6 by 6 inch sphere goldfish bowl thingy.
im still looking for a tank that can fit all these 3 fishes.

and i feed them live blackworms from my fridge


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You could buy a ten gallon and divide it three ways for your boys. for black friday Petsmart's got a 10 gallon kit of 20 something dollars (with the petperks card), I'm pretty sure it comes with a filter so all you'd need is to make or buy dividers and get a heater.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

JKfish said:


> You could buy a ten gallon and divide it three ways for your boys. for black friday Petsmart's got a 10 gallon kit of 20 something dollars (with the petperks card), I'm pretty sure it comes with a filter so all you'd need is to make or buy dividers and get a heater.



ty.
man i really wish they can live together without a divider...
it would be betta heaven


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

True, but then they'd just be any old community fish, like guppies. 

here's a good DIY divider . It'll cost about half of what buying them would. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025&highlight=tutorial+dividing

also, I'm not sure if I've already said so, but welcome to the forum. Our bark is worse than our bite


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you we called a troll, I hope it didn't hurt your feelings! 

Hey look everyone, they're not a troll and they replied back, so lay off! Geez...


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

but guppies are small


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> but guppies are small


But very pretty & a tank full of guppies are like little jewels, IMO! :-D


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> But very pretty & a tank full of guppies are like little jewels, IMO! :-D



just wondering... anyone ever try putting like odd number male in one tank???
i think the fish wont fight because they confuse who to fight.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, true. Guppies are nice (though small), but they lack the personality and spice that bettas do.

I love bettas, I think their attitude and intelligence (even though they can't be together) is the best thing about them. The second best thing is their different types and colors


edit: They'd kill each other in a smaller tank, trying to fight for dominance of the "territory". In a super large tank (larger than 20 ) that's heavily planted and such (there are one or two members who have done this sucessfully, but they've got lots of experience), you might be able to keep two or so, but even then it's a huge risk. They've been bred hundreds of years to fight, don't think you can change that...


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Petsmart unfortunatly doesn't have 10 gallon sets that cheap. I was just looking for one a few weeks ago. The cheapest I found was at WalMart. It's a ten gallon with a hood, bulbs and a filter and it was $40. The one at Petsmart was $50 I believe. You'd still need to buy a heater too.

Btw thanks for coming back  I'm glad you did so we know now that you're trying to do what you can to get your fish in a good home. Congrats


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.black-friday.net/bf/petsmart-black-friday.html

second one down  

If you go to petsmart's website, and to to the BlackFriday tab, you can look at what they'll have. The ten gallon kit is one on sale, and also when I typed in my zipcode, and flipped through the "catalouges", I did see something that said 20% off all tanks (with petperks card)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

JKfish said:


> PETsMART.com Black Friday Ad and the 2010 PETsMART Black Friday Deals
> 
> second one down
> 
> If you go to petsmart's website, and to to the BlackFriday tab, you can look at what they'll have. The ten gallon kit is one on sale, and also when I typed in my zipcode, and flipped through the "catalouges", I did see something that said 20% off all tanks (with petperks card)


 Dang


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> They actually have these tiny lava lamp-type tanks made for bettas...it's only a little over a litre, so it is possible that user isn't a troll. I remember there was a user here a while back that had two of them. :-?


IDK, maybe it's just me, but...does the Betta in that picture look PhotoShopped in? It looks like a failed art project. I kinda noticed when I clicked on the globe aquarium linked from the lava lamp (check out the goldfish). Unfortunately I can't find a _clear _picture of the box. It seems to me that they just create the aquariums without putting the fish in it. :\


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Those kind of tanks make it seem like an ok idea to put fish in a lava lamp, and it's really sad  Glad the OP is getting a more suitable tank!


----------

